# Mash berry



## mrTbeer (10/6/14)

Haven't tried this yet but will be looking into it.
http://sebastian-duell.de/en/mashberry/index.html


----------



## mkj (10/6/14)

Nice looking stirring and heating setup there. Seems to be spinning pretty quickly though?


----------



## neo__04 (11/6/14)

Does look cool, especially with the web interface, and also the nice 4" lcd. I can see a touch screen coming in the future


----------

